# GTX 1070 Ti vs RTX 2070



## Durvelle27 (Dec 1, 2018)

I previously made a thread about me building a new rig to get back into the scene. And within  a asked about GPU recommendations which were t many and I thought I decided on the RTX 2070 but never got around to purchase as was to busy. No I finally have my rig nearly complete I’m back looking at a new GPU and I’m seeing pretty good prices on the GTX 1070 Ti but I can’t decide on which is a better bang for buck. And most of the reviews I’ve looked at no longer include the GTX 1070 Ti in the stack. So which would you guys recommend. I use my PC for mostly AAA gaming but I also do editing, rendering, encoding, amongst other things. I’m strictly sticking between these two and not really looking at any other GPUs. I also game at 5760x1080 @75Hz

Current rig specs:

AMD Ryzen 7 1700X
Corsair H70
ASRock B350 Pro4
(Haven’t Bought RAM Yet)
Gigabyte GTX 1060 3GB
Antec Quattro 850W
Fractal Midi R2
Sandick X110 256GB SSD M.2 (RAID 0 = 512GB)
Segate Barracuda 2TB X2
Seagate Barracuda 3TB


Any information is helpful


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 1, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> I previously made a thread about me building a new rig to get back into the scene. And within  a asked about GPU recommendations which were t many and I thought I decided on the RTX 2070 but never got around to purchase as was to busy. No I finally have my rig nearly complete I’m back looking at a new GPU and I’m seeing pretty good prices on the GTX 1070 Ti but I can’t decide on which is a better bang for buck. And most of the reviews I’ve looked at no longer include the GTX 1070 Ti in the stack. So which would you guys recommend. I use my PC for mostly AAA gaming but I also do editing, rendering, encoding, amongst other things. I’m strictly sticking between these two and not really looking at any other GPUs. I also game at 5760x1080 @75Hz
> 
> Current rig specs:
> 
> ...


I have both but I don't game. I fold and the 2070 is so much powerfull and that's without any help from RTX. If the price difference is less then $100 go for the 2070.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 1, 2018)

Pre-owned 1080Ti? On a side note -- Im surprised that Quattro 850 is still going. I had one of those YEARS back. Back then Antec was like one of the top manufacturers for PSUs... these days no so much.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 1, 2018)

mstenholm said:


> I have both but I don't game. I fold and the 2070 is so much powerfull and that's without any help from RTX. If the price difference is less then $100 go for the 2070.


Price difference is about $150-$200 depending on model some even moreb



FreedomEclipse said:


> Pre-owned 1080Ti? On a side note -- Im surprised that Quattro 850 is still going. I had one of those YEARS back. Back then Antec was like one of the top manufacturers for PSUs... these days no so much.


It would still cost more

Yea man it’s been serving me well for a few years now. No issues.


----------



## trog100 (Dec 1, 2018)

a 1070ti is very good value at the moment.. the 2070 is a better card but costs more money.. so in the end it comes down to money..

trog


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 1, 2018)

@Durvelle27 
I'd go with the 2070. It easily surpasses the 1070 and is even better than the 1080 is many cases. Plus you'll be future proofing yourself. It's worth the extra money.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 1, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> @Durvelle27
> I'd go with the 2070. It easily surpasses the 1070 and is even better than the 1080 is many cases. Plus you'll be future proofing yourself. It's worth the extra money.


 But this is about the 1070 Ti not the 1070 which is comparably close to the GTX 1080


----------



## ASOT (Dec 1, 2018)

Hi,what is the difference between them ? If is more then 100$ get the cheaper.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 1, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> But this is about the 1070 Ti not the 1070 which is comparably close to the GTX 1080


Oh my bad. I missed that. Still, gotta stick with the recommendation of the 2070. It's still the better buy, IMO.

EDIT: for comparision;
EVGA 2070
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487413
EVGA 1070ti
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0ZX6KB9659

When comparing quality units, they are but $10 apart. Unless you're willing to go with a used 1070ti(might not be bad), the 2070 is the better value.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 1, 2018)

ASOT said:


> Hi,what is the difference between them ? If is more then 100$ get the cheaper.


Like mentioned depending on model upto $300 difference


----------



## Outback Bronze (Dec 1, 2018)

Yeah tuff one.

One thing to mention is that you can SLI a 1070 TI but cannot with a 2070 if you ever decided to go that route.

I know a lot of people complain about dual card setup's but if the game supports it, it can work quite well.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 1, 2018)

Outback Bronze said:


> Yeah tuff one.
> 
> One thing to mention is that you can SLI a 1070 TI but cannot with a 2070 if you ever decided to go that route.
> 
> I know a lot of people complain about dual card setup's but if the game supports it, it can work quite well.


This is something I did not know

And when need be I do tend to run dual cards. 

Isn’t the 2070 meant to be high end so it’s werid for it not to support SLI


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 1, 2018)

1070Ti’s are indeed a good value right now, but with close prices, get the 2070.  2070 is newer, and even if None of the new features introduced with RTX series has amounted to anything yet, you’re stilll getting a powerful, more newly designed card.


----------



## trog100 (Dec 1, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> This is something I did not know
> 
> And when need be I do tend to run dual cards.
> 
> Isn’t the 2070 meant to be high end so it’s werid for it not to support SLI



nvidia are gimping sli apart from the real top end cards (read expensive)  first it was the 1060 now its one step up with the 2070.. so maybe a 1070ti with sli in the future is the way to go..

trog


----------



## Flow (Dec 1, 2018)

2070=slightly better than 1080=slightly better than 1070Ti.
2070 is indeed the better choice.


----------



## ASOT (Dec 1, 2018)

300 is alot more in terms of gaming raw peformance,so that difference not worth.

Search for a 1070Ti or 1080 perhaps,1080p and 1440p EZ


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 1, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> 1070Ti’s are indeed a good value right now, but with close prices, get the 2070.  2070 is newer, and even if None of the new features introduced with RTX series has amounted to anything yet, you’re stilll getting a powerful, more newly designed card.


I wouldn’t say the prices are close. I can easily find a GTX 1070 Ti for $350



trog100 said:


> nvidia are gimping sli apart from the real top end cards (read expensive)  first it was the 1060 now its one step up with the 2070.. so maybe a 1070ti with sli in the future is the way to go..
> 
> trog


That really sucks as I do eventually run dual GPUs at some point. It just doesn’t make sense for Nvidia to make that move. 

I’ve done

HD 7870 CFx
HD 7970 CFx
R9 290X CFx
GTX 460 SLI 
GTX 560 SLI 
GTX 780 SLI
Etc...


----------



## trog100 (Dec 1, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> I wouldn’t say the prices are close. I can easily find a GTX 1070 Ti for $350
> 
> 
> That really sucks as I do eventually run dual GPUs at some point. It just doesn’t make sense for Nvidia to make that move.
> ...



they would sooner an upgrade  user buy a new more expensive high end card than another mid range card and sli it.. it makes sense from their point of view..

trog


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 1, 2018)

trog100 said:


> they would sooner an upgrade  user buy a new more expensive high end card than another mid range card and sli it.. it makes sense from their point of view..
> 
> trog


Except the x70 was never considered mid range. x60 is their midrange line up


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 1, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Except the x70 was never considered mid range. x60 is their midrange line up


70 series have always been mid range to upper mid range.  One only has to look at the chip used to see it is not high end, no matter what family/generation  we are talking about. Weakened/cut down 104’s and now 106.  Definitely not high end.  

That’s not to say that 70’s have not been great performers for the money.  They definitely have been.


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 1, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Isn’t the 2070 meant to be high end so it’s weird for it not to support SLI


NVIDIAs gimping their lower-end card's SLI capabilities as time goes on. It started with 1060 GPUs and now affects 2070 cards as well.
It's meant to eliminate our ability to SLI for less money.



trog100 said:


> so maybe a 1070ti with sli in the future is the way to go.



Here is a test run with my two 1070Ti cards in TimeSpy. It's pretty civilized.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 1, 2018)

I’m leaning toward to GTX 1070 Ti just for the simple fact that it actually supports SLI


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 1, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> I’m leaning toward to GTX 1070 Ti just for the simple fact that it actually supports SLI


I was pissed-off when they gimped GTX-1060 cards for SLI. I ~had~ planned on a pair of 1060s for one of the gaming PCs that I own. I've never owned a 1060 and it's the reason that I haven't bought into 2070 cards. I don't like what they're doing.

I recently bought a few Vega cards (crossfire enabled) and I'm testing them to see if they'll play my game titles without any problems. So far, so good.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 1, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> I was pissed-off when they gimped GTX-1060 cards for SLI. I ~had~ planned on a pair of 1060s for one of the gaming PCs that I own. I've never owned a 1060 and it's the reason that I haven't bought into 2070 cards. I don't like what they're doing.
> 
> I recently bought a few Vega cards (crossfire enabled) and I'm testing them to see if they'll play my game titles without any problems. So far, so good.


See I actually already have a GTX 1060 and man if it supported SLI I would have just slapped another in and called it a day until next year or so but it doesn’t. 

I’ve also considered the Fury X as it supports CFx and I see them going pretty low but base single performance is barely above a GTX 980 Ti and only 4GB VRAM.


----------



## trog100 (Dec 1, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Except the x70 was never considered mid range. x60 is their midrange line up



lower end of high or higher end of mid.. their logic is the same.. gimp the good value cards to protect the not so good value cards.. 

trog


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 1, 2018)

trog100 said:


> ower end of high or higher end of mid.. their logic is the same.. gimp the good value cards to protect the not so good value cards..
> 
> trog


Exactly! You said it much better than I did.

This is what you can do when your market share is most of the market. Intel used to have the same mindset.


----------

